# 12v TV Setup



## Chrissy (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Ev1

What do I need to set up my TV (for watching DVD's) in the van.  We have a TV that says it can be run off of 12V, with a built in DVD player and a ciggie lighter connection for it but we can't seem to get it to work - do I need some kind of adaptor to get it to run through 12v ???

We currently have one of those 7inch screen portable DVD players but you have to have it right in your face to watch it  

Fanks
Chrissy


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Chrissy,
If it's a 12v/240v TV/DVD you have then you should be able to run it off your cig lighter socket, with a fuse in the cig plug, and should not need any further adapter.
The adapter that came with the TV for 240v should have 12v feed from it. Check the data on the transformer.
If you have problems, will see you at Millers Dale, before we get into the pub Lots of people there to help.

regards,
Bill.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 14, 2010)

*Fanks*



Pioneer said:


> Hi Chrissy,
> If it's a 12v/240v TV/DVD you have then you should be able to run it off your cig lighter socket, with a fuse in the cig plug, and should not need any further adapter.
> The adapter that came with the TV for 240v should have 12v feed from it. Check the data on the transformer.
> If you have problems, will see you at Millers Dale, before we get into the pub Lots of people there to help.
> ...



Hey Bill - that's great - we'll bring it along if we can't get it to work between now and then.

Fanks again
Chrissy


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Chrissy,
do you have a 2pin, 12v socket near to the position of the TV? and I take it, you have an aerial on the roof, thats connected?
If you have a 12v socket, then you can fit it to that, and use an inline fuse.

Bill.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 14, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> Hi Chrissy,
> do you have a 2pin, 12v socket near to the position of the TV? and I take it, you have an aerial on the roof, thats connected?
> If you have a 12v socket, then you can fit it to that, and use an inline fuse.
> 
> Bill.



No 2-pin socket  - do we need an ariel to watch DVD ???


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 14, 2010)

Chrissy said:


> No 2-pin socket  - do we need an ariel to watch DVD ???



No. I may have a spare socket if you wan't one, and plug.

cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 14, 2010)

*Fanks*



Pioneer said:


> No. I may have a spare socket if you wan't one, and plug.
> 
> cheers,
> Bill.



Thanks Bill - that would be great we could set it up so that wires weren't running everywhere then - new to all this stuff so wouldn't have thought about a 12v socket (didn't know they existed).  OMG, just realised there is one in the "rest room" next to and attached to the 12v light in there.  Really didn't put 2+2 together and get a 12v socket


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 14, 2010)

I will bring one of each to Millers Dale for you.

CU,
Bill.


----------



## johnnyrotten (Apr 14, 2010)

Chrissy said:


> Hi Ev1
> 
> What do I need to set up my TV (for watching DVD's) in the van.  We have a TV that says it can be run off of 12V, with a built in DVD player and a ciggie lighter connection for it but we can't seem to get it to work - do I need some kind of adaptor to get it to run through 12v ???
> 
> ...


Have checked for a switch on the television


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 14, 2010)

johnnyrotten said:


> Have checked for a switch on the television



No we haven't, any idea where it might be ???


----------



## jennyp19 (Apr 14, 2010)

Chrissy said:


> Hi Ev1
> 
> What do I need to set up my TV (for watching DVD's) in the van.  We have a TV that says it can be run off of 12V, with a built in DVD player and a ciggie lighter connection for it but we can't seem to get it to work - do I need some kind of adaptor to get it to run through 12v ???
> 
> ...


We have a  Grundig 19" (originally puchased from Netto)with Freeview & DVD,  that I just bought one of these for Sound & Vision TV Accessories - 12v Stabiliser  (the £39) one (recommended by Cousteau on SBMCC).  All we had to do was unplug the cable and transformer from back of TV and plug new one in.  There is quite a bit on SBMCC about doing this with TV's. They have a bit somewhere for you to put in which tv you have and it recommends which you need.  When I went to Maplins they didn't have a suitable one for our tv.
Haven't used it in the van  yet, but have tried it on one of those yellow charger things you get, and it worked fine.   Our problem now is trying to work out which TV aerial to get


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 15, 2010)

***** said:


> Chrissy.
> Most household TVs are 12 volt and have a little box between the TV and the mains socket which converts them to 240 volts. If you plug directly into your 12 battery you can get problems.
> The 12 volt in a M/H fluctuates a little and this can cause them not to work. It can be 11.5 volt or even 12.5Volt
> Usually any 12 volt Tv used from a battery will need a voltage stabilizer to keep it at exactly 12 volts
> ...



Thanks for that - does it make any difference  that it's a LCD???  Also £39 for the stabiliser sounds a lot


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Chrissy
For the reasons stated above we found it easier to run our 12v using its mains adapter plugged into 240v invertor in the van.

An odd way to do it but the invertor is only a small one and so far its not caused us an issue or a massive power drain doing this.

As said above 12v tv's of any type seem to be finiky when it come to power output and an invertor seems to be a cheap way of stabalising the output.


----------



## jennyp19 (Apr 15, 2010)

***** said:


> I think you can get them cheaper than the £39 you mention. You must check around.QUOTE]
> 
> I did, it was the only one suitable for our TV.  Its also cheaper than possibly having problems with TV - (sods law, as far as we are concerned - anything that can go wrong, will go wrong).
> We originally went down inverter route with a different tv, but it drained the battery quite quickly.


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 15, 2010)

jennyp19 said:


> ***** said:
> 
> 
> > I think you can get them cheaper than the £39 you mention. You must check around.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## markdebby (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a 12 volt tv and no problems with it at all. We also have a built in DVD player and it works perfectly.


----------



## bigboack (Apr 15, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> jennyp19 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah can be a problem, our inverster is so small it can only run a tv or a laptop nothing bigger so it never drains the battery in normal use over a couple of days. never really seen the point of bigger inverters as we don't use microwaves Hairdryers or the other things people seem to need to take with em
> ...


----------



## bevdrew (Apr 15, 2010)

On ebay here: 15.4" LCD Screen Flat Panel TV with built in DVD Player on eBay (end time 09-May-10 21:21:00 BST)

£198 + £14.70 delivery


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 15, 2010)

We already got our LCD 19" tv & integral DVD player, from Asda ages ago £149  - thanks though.  I'm sure this will help others.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 15, 2010)

***** said:


> Chrissy.
> I really think that you need the voltage stabiliser.
> That is probably the main  difference between a true portable tv (mains & 12 volt) designed for running on either and a house type which is meant for mains use.
> Probably that is also why they cost a little more.



Yep, I'm gonna look into it - I will have a word around to peeps at the Anglers Rest meet and thanks for the advice.  This site and the people on it are an invaluable resource.

Fanks
Chrissy


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi all .

We bought a "technika" 15.4" tv/dvd with freeveiw from tesco last year , it has a direct 12 input on the side , has worked fine direct from the 12v leisure battery (Via fuse).
It was only £129 .
Wide veiwing angle etc.
It has been bounced round scotland with the kids watching dvd's -no jumping or skipping either (DVD not the kids).


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 15, 2010)

yeah we got one of them sockets


----------



## johnnyrotten (Apr 15, 2010)

A voltage switch could be on the side or back !
One Other thing, My cig lighter only works with the ignition on.


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 15, 2010)

bigboack said:


> biggirafe said:
> 
> 
> > Oi nothing wrong with having a microwave,or a generator...
> ...


----------

